# Magic Hands



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Do you have magic hands? I bet you do, but you just haven't worked on enhancing the magic in them, using your focus and deliberate intention. I wrote this blog post about this topic:

Sexy+Positive Blog: Magic Hands

I got some feedback from some tantra experts and sensual massage workers and I'm working with them to get some more tips on this topic, will update my blog post and here when I get those.

I love my husband's hands on me and I've learned to conjure the magic in my hands too...it can definitely be learned and developed.


----------



## 4x4 (Apr 15, 2014)

I thought this was normal, it always seemed that way to me. Maybe it's why I'm so deeply into physical touch. There is no better feeling in the world than holding, stroking, caressing, touching your partner. There is a buzz to it.

Kudos and Kang holding hands


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi Faithful wife, 

While I am picking on you a bit, I learned at a very young age how to use my "magic touch" in my hands to zap the crap out of ol' Billy Jenkins on the playground so that he would not pick on me. Always worked best once the school installed ground up rubber tires around the swing sets! 

While this is anecdotal of course, it is a real life example of how a touch can be way more than just a simple touch! 

Cheers, 
Badsanta


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

I have better than magic hands, I have magic fingers! :grin2:


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

With giving massage, referring to non-sexual touch for the moment, I feel the 'magic' is really in being present; in being acutely aware of the other person and your own intention with that touch. There's a transference of intention / energy that can indeed by felt. If giving a remedial massage, for example, it's the focus that allows one to immediately pin-point the areas that need relief, and along with encouraging feedback, there's also a heightened awareness of the slightest reactions as a result of the massage... the change in breathing, the change in tension beneath the fingertips, the way the toes curl if something feels uncomfortable, the skin's visual blood-flow to the area and response to different temperatures and pressures of touch. It's why to begin a massage, there's often the simple connection of hands and deep breathing. It's a communication. It's bringing the receiver into the moment and feeling the initial touch before the massage begins. It's bringing the giver into the moment and allowing the breathing to become in sync with the receiver. Whether it's focusing on massaging the shoulders or somewhere more intimate and with sexual intent, to be completely in the moment and responding/adjusting accordingly to the response of touch is part of what makes those hands become magic.

Intention, energy, and perhaps skill ....along with, most importantly, as you said - focus - or being present. That 'being present' can be felt. Magic hands.

Now, jazz hands, is another matter entirely!


----------

